# Woohoo! Perfect Agility Weekend



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

This weekend was our first trial away from home turf. It was also our first three day trial. Pimg rocked it! She Q'ed all 12 runs, and was 1st in all. She also cleared out the last of the runs she needed for her level 3 titles and earned all four of them. It was a great weekend for us!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Way to rock a Holiday weekend!!!
Congrats to you and Pimg! Saw a friends run on youtube(think it was the same trial) and the venue was super nice.


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Way to go!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: That's really great news


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

That is awesome, congratulations to both of you!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great job! Congrats at cleaning up at the trial!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Whoop 
Whoop!


----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)

Congrats to both of you!!


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

Very impressive. Congrats.


----------

